# Pre Op Exams



## gherimicheleCPC (Jul 22, 2011)

I am not getting Medicare to pay our Primary doctors for a pre-op that includes chest xray and ekg for the surgeon...any tips?


----------



## btadlock1 (Jul 22, 2011)

gherimichele said:


> I am not getting Medicare to pay our Primary doctors for a pre-op that includes chest xray and ekg for the surgeon...any tips?



How are you billing it? If it's a different physician, then you should be able to get reimbursed...


----------



## gherimicheleCPC (Jul 22, 2011)

I am billing a 99214 or 5 with a chest xray and ekg. dx code v72.81 and v72.82 v72.83  Its not a sick visit so I can't use a sick dx.


----------



## tdml97@yahoo.com (Jul 22, 2011)

I bill mine with V7283 on all & get paid


----------



## btadlock1 (Jul 22, 2011)

gherimichele said:


> I am billing a 99214 or 5 with a chest xray and ekg. dx code v72.81 and v72.82 v72.83  Its not a sick visit so I can't use a sick dx.



Your answer's in here:
http://www.medicarenhic.com/providers/pubs/EvaluationandManagementBillingGuide.pdf


----------



## gherimicheleCPC (Jul 22, 2011)

yOU ARE ONLY USING v72.83 WITH NO OTHER DX CODE?


----------



## gherimicheleCPC (Jul 22, 2011)

Ok got it.   Just talked to our carrier....some carriers may be different but ours stated...Bill E/M and tests for PreOp with V72.83 then dx code for surgery then any other dx's affecting the patient ie: COPD HTN DM.   Thanks for everyone's help.  I'll try it.


----------

